# fishing near seaside /Choctawhatchee Bay help!



## replicaracks (Jul 28, 2012)

Im going to be staying in seaside fl. for 14 days starting next weekend,I am carrying my 16" dolphin backcountry boat with a 90 merc..Ive never fished the area... where should I go and what should I use to try and catch some specs and redfish?I mostly fish estero bay is sw florida and would love to hear any advise or tips. Thanks Ben


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Go to Half Hitch Tackle they will help you out. (just google them) 331 Bridge will hold lots of stuff as well as Horseshoe Bayou and the grass flats.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Point Washington Ram*

The closest ramp on Choctawhatchee Bay to SeaSide is at the north end of co. hwy. 395. 395 runs north and south of US98 down to SeaGrove and Seaside on 30A and north to Point Washington. Its only about 4 miles from Seaside to north end of 395 and the boat ramp. 
This is an excellent launch but parking is limited to about 5 or 6 rigs. Don't park on the side of the road if the spaces are full.....I hear the Sheriff has issued a few tickets. Also don't park in the handicap spot unless you have a tag. My buddy didn't see the handicap sign before daylight, parked there, and had a present under his windshielf wiper when he returned.
There is a fresh water hookup with hose to flush your motor or wash down your boat -- free. From the ramp you can access the Intercoastal and east end Choctawhatchee Bay.You can see the bay to the left of the ramp. The ICW is around the island in front of the ramp on the north side. 

Here is a good source for area information. http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html
The Point Washington ramp is listed but the info is outdated. It's been completely rebuild with new dock, concrete ramp, and parking. 

Looks like you missed a setting for PM's in the setup for the forum. Go back and fix that and I can PM you some more detailed information.


----------

